

Live in the problem, not in the solution: How customer development has gone awry - badmash69
http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com/blog/2011/7/18/live-in-the-problem-not-in-the-solution-how-customer-develop.html

======
badmash69
The counter argument to MVP that Charlie O'Donnell (First Round Capital)
provides in this blog post resonates with me: I am an engineer and I like to
solve problems first by my own insights. Perhaps customer development should
happen only after the organic insight has been distilled into MVP ?

------
gage
Quote: "I've got more in the car of my truck if you want them in blue."

Funny typo if you know Lisp.

